# ♛PINK GOLD PEACH♛



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

can we talk about how cool pink gold peach is


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2014)

What is this? Is that a skin for Peach in Mario Kart or something?


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2014)

Grawr said:


> What is this?



Something I'm pretty sure should not exist.


----------



## Jawile (May 31, 2014)

Grawr said:


> What is this?



it's pink gold peach, the coolest mario character since dry bones


----------



## Grawr (May 31, 2014)

Alice said:


> Something I'm pretty sure should not exist.



Is she actually called Pink Gold Peach in whatever game she's in?


----------



## Pathetic (May 31, 2014)

yes mk8 grawr
jason you dork 
i guess shes cool


----------



## Hyoshido (May 31, 2014)

Yeah it's just a reskin of Peach just like Metal Mario being a reskin of Mario.

Idk if it makes her a heavy character due of it or it's just another wasted slot.


----------



## chillv (May 31, 2014)

I like Pink Gold Peach, I find her to be sexy. Mostly, because she's pink gold, and I find sexual attraction to that color.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 31, 2014)

Pink Gold Peach is the best character. If I had MK8, I'd always play as her. I was at a celebration party yesterday for the game, and I was pissing off the people there because she was my favorite character.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2014)

Shes a beaut


----------



## Solar (May 31, 2014)

I use her more frequently than I thought I would


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

She's cool but I just wish they added other characters instead of her and baby rosalina ;-;


----------



## Keyblade (May 31, 2014)

I adore her. So... cute.... *_*


----------



## Mercedes (May 31, 2014)

chillv said:


> I like Pink Gold Peach, I find her to be sexy. Mostly, because she's pink gold, and I find sexual attraction to that color.



That's awesome :3 <no sarcasm Intened >


----------



## n64king (May 31, 2014)

Love her. She's using my favorite metal as her skin tone lol ROSE GOLD. But they chose PINK gold ok fine w/e. But she's my favorite. I thought I was gonna use Morton but nope.


----------



## Princess (Jun 1, 2014)

Jesus keyblade got here first


----------



## Keyblade (Jun 1, 2014)

In after Sarah


----------



## CR33P (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mario. (Jun 1, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> She's cool but I just wish they added other characters instead of her and baby rosalina ;-;



Same here


----------



## Hikari (Jun 1, 2014)

I like Pink Gold Peach. I'm not sure why, but she's really fun to play as!


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 1, 2014)

She is so amazing <3


----------



## N64dude (Jun 1, 2014)

Pink Gold Peach is cool.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hate her. My god there are so many characters that are better than her. Just a ripoff of Metal Mario.

C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## hanzy (Jun 1, 2014)

She seems kinda cool, but I hate playing as heavy characters, so I'd probably never play as her anyway.


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 1, 2014)

tbh i think shes kind a,,,hated. im not sure why shes hella cool, along with bae rosalina but i dont even kno anymore.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

A waste of space because nintendo was too lazy to choose a good roster filler.

MK8 has a lot of bad roster choices


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> A waste of space because nintendo was too lazy to choose a good roster filler.
> 
> MK8 has a lot of bad roster choices


Agreed. Koopalings wasn't really a good idea to me. Would've preferred Kamek and then 5 others.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 1, 2014)

y'all haters know u secretly love her


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> y'all haters know u secretly love her



Sorry. Metal Mario is way better. And Wario. Matter of fact almost the entire lineup for MK8 lol.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> y'all haters know u secretly love her




No.
I have always hated peach.
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY9sNzZ7Uyg

Making her shinier does not make her any better,


----------



## Jawile (Jun 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Sorry. Metal Mario is way better. And Wario. Matter of fact almost the entire lineup for MK8 lol.



fireninja loves pink gold peach


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> fireninja loves pink gold peach


jawile thinks aiyoko sucks


----------



## Jawile (Jun 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> jawile thinks aiyoko sucks



how dare u


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Jawile said:


> how dare u


it's true even cintay is better.

Okay enough off topic lol.


----------



## Emilia (Jun 1, 2014)

I always play as pink gold peach even though I don't like peach ._. she's just so.. shiny


----------



## Mini Mario (Jun 1, 2014)

I used to hate Pink Gold Peach, but now I realise she is one of the better characters to play as, along with metal mario and other characters.


----------



## Cartoty555 (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't care for her at all really. I'm just hoping she's a tease for a newly announced Super Mario 64 HD for Wii U at E3 this year. Probably won't happen, but I can dream.


----------



## Cory (Jun 1, 2014)

She is the Messiah and got pink-gold encrusted skin for our sins.


----------

